# Hook Removal Tool for Fish Tape



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a thought today that one of these would be great for grabbing a fish tape...









http://www.amazon.com/Berkley-Stain...=1388268977&sr=1-1&keywords=hook+removal+tool

What do you all think?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Could be handy but fish tapes and rods like to hide in tight corners, I use a piece of piano wire with a hook on the end.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

a few feet of wet noodle on the end and a flexible magnet always works for me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


>


Never had much success with that when the rod or tape gets in the corner, especially if it's on your side of the wall.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You can bend the retriever around and around.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never had much success with that when the rod or tape gets in the corner, especially if it's on your side of the wall.


I never actually tried one, but I think it'd work better than a fish hook tool.

I just use a piece of wire with a hook bent on the end.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I just cut the hole big enough to get my whole arm in to grab it. Drywall’s cheap to repair :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> a few feet of wet noodle on the end and a flexible magnet always works for me.


Best way there is!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just cut the hole big enough to get my whole arm in to grab it. Drywall’s cheap to repair :laughing:


No drywall repair is cheaper than any drywall repair. And I can fish the wire a whole lot faster than you can repair and paint the hole.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No drywall repair is cheaper than any drywall repair. And I can fish the wire a whole lot faster than you can repair and paint the hole.


And not all surfaces are plain-jane drywall. You don't get a second chance with tile, marble, wood, etc.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Best way there is!



That's a great setup! I guess I was thinking more of using the pliers for simpler wire runs (than corners etc). Most of the time on those I can get the tape close enough to grab I just need something that can reach in and get it. 

Is that chain made for tapes (i.e. higher quality)? The reason I ask is because I was wondering if the regular chain like that could handle being pulled on?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

DemRem said:


> That's a great setup! I guess I was thinking more of using the pliers for simpler wire runs (than corners etc). Most of the time on those I can get the tape close enough to grab I just need something that can reach in and get it.
> 
> Is that chain made for tapes (i.e. higher quality)? The reason I ask is because I was wondering if the regular chain like that could handle being pulled on?


It's plain old steel beaded chain, like for a pull-chain fixture. I has to be steel for the magnet to grab. Stainless, aluminum or brass is out if you want to use a magnet.

I don't use it to pull in anything like NM. Maybe bell wire, but nothing larger. If I need to pull in something larger, I'll use this to pull back some mule tape and use that for the heavy pull.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I never had success with a ballchain on a rod as the rod is stiff and the chain is delicate, you try to bend the rod and you snap the chain.

Instead I put a 3-4 foot piece of quad on the tip and hook it with piano wire.

If I use a ball chain it's in a hollow wall, drill a 3/8 hole, insert a straw, feed chain, receive with wet noodle like TNT posted.

But let it be known that ball chain that comes with the wet noodle is complete garbage.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Snips and needle-nose. You cut off the eye and as much of the shank as possible, then pull it through from the barb end.

... Oh. Fish tape. That's different. Never mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Snips and needle-nose. You cut off the eye and as much of the shank as possible, then pull it through from the barb end.
> 
> ... Oh. Fish tape. That's different. Never mind.



Who fishes wall cavities with a fish *tape*? :blink:

Tapes are for conduit & raceways. Fish sticks are for walls & above ceilings.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who fishes wall cavities with a fish *tape*? :blink:


I often do when the wall's full of insulation and I'm fishing from one spot on the surface to another. Pretty tough to keep a stick on this side of the insulation facing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I often do when the wall's full of insulation and I'm fishing from one spot on the surface to another. Pretty tough to keep a stick on this side of the insulation facing.


No it ain't.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I often do when the wall's full of insulation and I'm fishing from one spot on the surface to another. Pretty tough to keep a stick on this side of the insulation facing.


Isn't the facing, like,.......... _ kraft paper_? :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Isn't the facing, like,.......... _ kraft paper_? :blink:


Not here, 6 mil poly only. Haven't see kraft since the 70/80s.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Isn't the facing, like,.......... _ kraft paper_? :blink:


It often is. So?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> It often is. So?


So, what's the problem? :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, what's the problem? :blink:


He lacks our skills. :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have a problem--nor lack of skill. I've been fishing wires for over 30 years, and I'm damn good at it. Try rewiring a 40 year old fire truck some time. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't have a problem--nor lack of skill. I've been fishing wires for over 30 years, and I'm damn good at it. Try rewiring a 40 year old fire truck some time. :laughing:


I'd take ya on old man. :thumbup:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Couldn't tell you the last time my sparky or I used a fish tape. They are way to hard to get to go straight let alone hit your mark. Fish sticks are the bomb. I agree with 480, tape is for conduit ect.... Even then I usually prefer the fiberglass fish tape.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Couldn't tell you the last time my sparky or I used a fish tape. They are way to hard to get to go straight let alone hit your mark. Fish sticks are the bomb. I agree with 480, tape is for conduit ect.... Even then I usually prefer the fiberglass fish tape.


There are different application for steel fish tapes, fiberglass, cable, ball chain and piano wire. I carry all at all times.

...But LSD rods are used the most.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I often do when the wall's full of insulation and I'm fishing from one spot on the surface to another. Pretty tough to keep a stick on this side of the insulation facing.


I'm with you...I always just used a fish tape for most stuff (unless it would involve going through a couple holes at once like through studs) Even though a tape is harder to "aim"...Most of the time to me the flexibility of it seems to help more than hurt...and it's never going to fall through a hole if you are working by yourself


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

PS by no means saying one is better than the other just saying I've grown fond of using a tape in walls


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If I have a straight shot down the wall only four feet or so, like when pulling av wires for a tv mount, I'll pull it the 20' flat metal tape. Slips right down the wall between the paperbacked insulation and drywall. The curve of the tape shows it to just pop out the other on the other end.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody have a good trick for making the ceiling-wall turn at the top plate?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Anybody have a good trick for making the ceiling-wall turn at the top plate?



Cut open the wall and use a drill.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Cut open the wall and use a drill.


Sure, but there's got to be a magic tool out there somewhere. It would be great to be able to open one surface, but not both (They are probably kept right next to the board stretchers.)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Sure, but there's got to be a magic tool out there somewhere. It would be great to be able to open one surface, but not both (They are probably kept right next to the board stretchers.)


Invent one, then we'll all be able to have one. Plus, you'll be filthy rich.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Invent one, then we'll all be able to have one. Plus, you'll be filthy rich.


I did come up with something, actually. Too bad it's still in the "U cubed" incubator stage (undeveloped, untested, unproven).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I did come up with something, actually. Too bad it's still in the "U cubed" incubator stage (undeveloped, untested, unproven).


As have hundreds of thousands of others.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> As have hundreds of thousands of others.


Pre-development stage. Seeking angel funding to proceed. Spectacular investment opportunity. Biggest thing since the internet....

...off to kickstarter!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I sorta feel bad for anyone trying to use a fish tape for fishing walls and ceilings. "Silly boy", is the phrase that comes to mind.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

mdshunk's alive!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> I sorta feel bad for anyone trying to use a fish tape for fishing walls and ceilings. "Silly boy", is the phrase that comes to mind.


Some folks are just 1. stuck in the past and/or 2. too friggin' cheap!


----------

